# Hydra Delay Mod



## Jiuk (Oct 17, 2019)

1. MIX Potentiometer  B10k -> A10K

2. If you don't like too much bright wet sound, using carbon film resistors for both R17 & R18.

3. C11 -> 3n9.


----------



## Jiuk (Dec 12, 2019)

I made a toggle switch(DPDT on-off-on) for select C11. It's 2n2-off-3n9. Off mode gives very natural wet sound and it makes me feel like stand on cloud. Off & Age knob 12o'clock is my choice. 3n9 is also good - not big difference but feel so good. 2n2 doesn't need any more.
I strongly recommend making switch to all Hydra Delay users.


----------

